# A Two Legged Dog That Walks Like A Human



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 28, 2004)

Here's an interesting story of a two legged dog...that walks like a person.

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/index.php?e=twoleggeddog.wmv


Regards



Steve


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 28, 2004)

Now that's odd, but neat!  The dog's back isn't structurally designed for two legged walking, but I've gotta say--that dog definitely has a will to be mobile.  Terrific!!!  I love it when I can see people, and animals, motivated to do things that go beyond the norm.

- Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 28, 2004)

That is sooo freaky to watch... kudos to the dawg for not letting it's handicap get him down...   
But I'm wondering... why is this in the Horror Stories section?


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen (Aug 28, 2004)

olly hell!!! woah thats crazy... that dog's sweet thou lol.


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 30, 2004)

To quote Jurassic Park...  "Life will find a way..."

Very interesting, though.


----------



## Storm (Aug 30, 2004)

Reminds me of a nightmare I had about a killer cow runnng around on two legs just like that but it was after people..............  :xtrmshock


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2004)

Storm said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a nightmare I had about a killer cow runnng around on two legs just like that but it was after people.............. :xtrmshock


You're not thinking of the RPG game, "Diablo II" with the secret Cow level?

- Ceicei


----------



## Storm (Aug 30, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> You're not thinking of the RPG game, "Diablo II" with the secret Cow level?
> 
> - Ceicei



No I not that I remember.  I did actually dream this (I scare myself sometimes) the cow was chasing me on his two legs and the last thing I remember is I fell oever and couldnt get up again.  The cow already had a body drapped over its other two legs. As you can guess, cow's scare the hell out of me.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2004)

Storm said:
			
		

> No I not that I remember. I did actually dream this (I scare myself sometimes) the cow was chasing me on his two legs and the last thing I remember is I fell oever and couldnt get up again. The cow already had a body drapped over its other two legs. As you can guess, cow's scare the hell out of me.


(shaking head)

I can see it's gonna be hard to invite you over to a cattle ranch....

Ahh, back to the subject.  Perhaps invite that dog to visit the cattle ranch.

- Ceicei


----------



## Storm (Aug 30, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> (shaking head)
> 
> I can see it's gonna be hard to invite you over to a cattle ranch....
> 
> ...



If they are on my plate with a nice sauce etc that would be fine but you would probaly be safer with the dog.


----------

